# Fluting Jig



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have any plans for making a fluting jig that I can use to flute my vases that I turn on the lathe. Not a fluting jig that you can cut flutes on a straight spindle, I use one of them often. Mitch


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Mitch. Not sure I understand the difference. Are you talking about doing straight flutes or 'barley twist'? If you're looking for a straight flute jig, there's a way of mounting a router on an angled base to present the fluting bit side on to the leg while mounted on the lathe. Otherwise, you might need to go for one of those devices that mount a router over the turned work piece and are then hand cranked along while the piece rotates.
Bj will point you in the right direction if this is what you're after.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch, scroll down to the center of this link and you will see a drawing for one.

Corey

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60434


----------

